# Should,nd have Killer Her



## swamp hunter (May 3, 2011)

Only Fish I ever Caught that I wish I,d let Swim away.
23 Pounds, 12 pound Line, Far Backcountry of Alligator Bay out of Chokoloskee. She,s as Black as the Ace of Spades. Been up in that dark Water forever. Big Ole Sow. 
Biggest Snook any of Us have ever caught in the Backcountry. Even got it on video.
Fish that old should live . I feel Bad bout Killin Her
Tasted like Mud


----------



## Hut2 (May 3, 2011)

That's a huge snook, Congrats swamp hunter!
I would've tried to have her mounted.  Great catch !!


----------



## cwebb (May 3, 2011)

That's a nice snook.  I'm going to fish Choko for the first time at the end of this month.  I'm only going to get a 1/2 day in because I have to be in Islamorada that evening but I am excited nonetheless.


----------



## MTMiller (May 3, 2011)

nice snook!  I love to catch them.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 5, 2011)

Great fish. I'm hoping thats an older picture and not something recent.


----------



## nickel back (May 5, 2011)

nice one for sure,I for one hardly ever keep them big ones.


----------



## Limitless (May 6, 2011)

When?


----------



## swamp hunter (May 11, 2011)

Been at the Deer Camp till Today.
That Snook was caught bout 10 Years ago.I lived in Chokoloskee for 7/8 Years.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 11, 2011)

swamp hunter said:


> Been at the Deer Camp till Today.
> That Snook was caught bout 10 Years ago.I lived in Chokoloskee for 7/8 Years.



I assumed it was old as the pic looked old but just wanted to be sure. There are alot of internet police and they will send that pic to FWC since you didn't give a date of when it was caught.

Anyway, thats a nice fish. I have kept some monsters in the past as well that I wish I would have just released.


----------

